# Mirabelli licenziato. Nessun accordo col Milan.



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.

Anche secondo Di Marzio Mirabelli è stato appena sollevato dall'incarico di DS.

*Sportitalia: incontro cordiale Scaroni - Mirabelli. Il presidente rossonero ha consegnato all'ex DS la lettera di esonero. Mirabelli, per via del contratto firmato in precedenza, resterà legato al Milan ancora per i prossimi due anni.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.



niente oh, non c'è nessuno con un briciolo di dignità. "La schiena dritta" cit


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.



Addio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.



Quindi siamo già a 3 cause per Elliott...quella del cinese, fassone e la probabile di mirabelli ahahah
CATERPILLAR


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.
> 
> Anche secondo Di Marzio Mirabelli è stato appena sollevato dall'incarico di DS.



.


----------



## PheelMD (24 Luglio 2018)

Logica conseguenza.


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

-1


----------



## bmb (24 Luglio 2018)

Burned.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo già a 3 cause per Elliott...quella del cinese, fassone e la probabile di mirabelli ahahah
> CATERPILLAR



Si ma la cosa positiva è che sono fermi sulle loro decisioni. Si fa l'offerta congrua alla buona uscita, non si accetta e si va in causa. Senza cincischiare, rilanciare o nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Luglio 2018)

Quindi niente partita col Cosenza?


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

La skiena dritta™, gli alti valori morali e poi si è dimostrato un ominicchio che ha pensato solo ad arraffare l'arraffabbile, che ha usato il Milan per i suoi affaracci e le sue marchette, dimostrandosi ben peggiore di Galliani, impresa non semplice. 

Addio schifoso ritorna alla tua dimensione: la lega pro e lascia stare la seria A che non è roba per incompetenti e per ignoranti come te.


----------



## Black (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo già a 3 cause per Elliott...quella del cinese, fassone e la probabile di mirabelli ahahah
> CATERPILLAR



mi immagino Singer che sta tremando dalla paura...


----------



## nybreath (24 Luglio 2018)

Vabbeh, dipende anche dall'offerta che gli è stata fatta, io non mi stupirei se gli avessero offerto i 2 euro.


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Vabbeh, dipende anche dall'offerta che gli è stata fatta, io non mi stupirei se gli avessero offerto i 2 euro.



Ho l'impressione che la trattative sulle buonuscite condotte da questi del Fondo Elliot si concludano tutte con la stessa frase: "Adesso firmi le dimissioni e poi mi baci le chiappe".


----------



## mabadi (24 Luglio 2018)

Silvio si è ripreso il Milan


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Luglio 2018)

Liquidati i primi tre, resta solo Gattuso a rappresentare la banda dei 4. Stiamo a vedere: di sicuro al momento sta facendo alla grande il surfista sulle onde dello tsunami.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.
> 
> Anche secondo Di Marzio Mirabelli è stato appena sollevato dall'incarico di DS.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> La skiena dritta™, gli alti valori morali e poi si è dimostrato un ominicchio che ha pensato solo ad arraffare l'arraffabbile, che ha usato il Milan per i suoi affaracci e le sue marchette, dimostrandosi ben peggiore di Galliani, impresa non semplice.
> 
> Addio schifoso ritorna alla tua dimensione: la lega pro e lascia stare la seria A che non è roba per incompetenti e per ignoranti come te.



"Ma che diciii...skiena dritta ci ha dato una bbbaseeh! Bastano un paio di giocatori e siamo competitivi per i primi postihh" Si, forse se i due giocatori sono Pelé e Maradona  

Scherzi a parte, quoto tutto. Non pensavo che gli americani facessero tutto con questa velocità e risolutezza, mi sarei accontentato anche di cambi nel giro di qualche mese. Meglio così, non si può festeggiare ma essere positivi sì. Mettersi a frignare per quello che sta succedendo (o tirare in ballo silvio quando non lo si è mai fatto fino a poco fa) vuol dire una cosa sola...e ci siamo capiti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.
> 
> Anche secondo Di Marzio Mirabelli è stato appena sollevato dall'incarico di DS.



Ok, ora pero' si sbrigassero ad annunciare i nuovi dirigenti che siamo al 24 luglio


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

*Sportitalia: incontro cordiale Scaroni - Mirabelli. Il presidente rossonero ha consegnato all'ex DS la lettera di esonero. Mirabelli, per via del contratto firmato in precedenza, resterà legato al Milan ancora per i prossimi due anni.*


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: incontro cordiale Scaroni - Mirabelli. Il presidente rossonero ha consegnato all'ex DS la lettera di esonero. Mirabelli, per via del contratto firmato in precedenza, resterà legato al Milan ancora per i prossimi due anni.*



Ma che vuol dire? Se è stato licenziato non ha più nulla a che fare con il Milan, mica è stato esonerato


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> "Ma che diciii...skiena dritta ci ha dato una bbbaseeh! Bastano un paio di giocatori e siamo competitivi per i primi postihh" Si, forse se i due giocatori sono Pelé e Maradona
> 
> Scherzi a parte, quoto tutto. Non pensavo che gli americani facessero tutto con questa velocità e risolutezza, mi sarei accontentato anche di cambi nel giro di qualche mese. Meglio così, non si può festeggiare ma essere positivi sì. Mettersi a frignare per quello che sta succedendo (o tirare in ballo silvio quando non lo si è mai fatto fino a poco fa) vuol dire una cosa sola...e ci siamo capiti




Questa storia della base è un mito che i sostenitori del cafone hanno propagandato come se fosse una specie di Eldorado. E invece: se va via Bonucci la c'è Zapata, Biglia un rottame strapagato, sull'attacco meglio tacere. Borini una marchetta. Gli unici decenti sono Kessie e speriamo Chala. E il tutto dopo aver speso centinaia di milioni, pazzesco.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire? Se è stato licenziato non ha più nulla a che fare con il Milan, mica è stato esonerato



Il contratto ce l'ha sempre. Visto che non è stato trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita devi comunque continuare a pagarlo. Speriamo trovi presto una squadra.


----------



## varvez (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il contratto ce l'ha sempre. Visto che non è stato trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita devi comunque continuare a pagarlo. Speriamo trovi presto una squadra.



Allora "esonerato", non licenziato


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: incontro cordiale Scaroni - Mirabelli. Il presidente rossonero ha consegnato all'ex DS la lettera di esonero. Mirabelli, per via del contratto firmato in precedenza, resterà legato al Milan ancora per i prossimi due anni.*



Ecco qual era il progettoh triennaleh: far danni per un anno, e poi godersi due anni a sbafo lasciando dietro di sé un mucchio di macerie e di contrattoni pagati ai suoi bidoni, complimenti.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco qual era il progettoh triennaleh: far danni per un anno, e poi godersi due anni a sbafo lasciando dietro di sé un mucchio di macerie e di contrattoni pagati ai suoi bidoni, complimenti.



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Luglio 2018)

Addio pikolo ancielo, insegna agli altri club a reputare gambioni delle mezze seghe e ad organizzare amichevoli col Cosenza e con i carcerati di Pizzo Calabro


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questa storia della base è un mito che i sostenitori del cafone hanno propagandato come se fosse una specie di Eldorado. E invece: se va via Bonucci la c'è Zapata, Biglia un rottame strapagato, sull'attacco meglio tacere. Borini una marchetta. Gli unici decenti sono Kessie e speriamo Chala. E il tutto dopo aver speso centinaia di milioni, pazzesco.



non sono d'accordissimo con questa analisi.... come tutti i DS , ha fatto errori e cose buone.
L'anno scorso ha fatto quello che tutti avevamo chiesto ... via tutti tranne donnarumma, suso ,bonaventura e i giovani.

Ha fatto buoni acquisti : chala, conti, kessie
cose metà e metà : biglia, musacchio (ma qui entra in gioco il fattore bonucci), rr
preso bidoni : kalinic 

discorso a parte Andrè Silva e discorso ancor più a parte Bonucci 

la 'marchetta' Borini alla fine ci ha fatto comodo e a oggi sarebbe probabilmente una plusvalenza se lo vendessimo. Che poi non sia giocatore da milan ... d'accordo.


Comunque sia sono riusciti nel rinnovo di Donnarumma e ci ha alleggerito di un sacco di bidoni.

Come dico sempre... potrai anche ribaltare la mia analisi, ma fatto sta che non ricordo uno solo fra gli analisti di mercato (sto parlando dei professionisti, non dei tifosi) che * l'anno scorso a chiusura mercato * abbia aspramente criticato il nostro mercato, da tutti ritenuto per lo meno buono se non ottimo. Col senno di poi sono bravi tutti.

Ultima cosa , i giocatori in rosa sono per lo più giovani... quindi passibili di future plusvalenze.

Poi secondo me c'è l'aggravante degli acquisti fatti che hanno portato ad avere una squadra senza un numero di interpreti sufficienti per ogni ruolo, ma sono più che mai convinto del fatto che rispetto al tipo di mercato che gli era stato prospettato a un certo punto i misteriosi proprietari abbiano totalmente chiuso i rubinetti, e così il lavoro è rimasto a metà.

detto tutto questo ... non sto dicendo che mi abbia esaltato... ma mi sembra che a oggi le analisi siano troppo crude.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il contratto ce l'ha sempre. Visto che non è stato trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita devi comunque continuare a pagarlo. Speriamo trovi presto una squadra.



Ma scusate, alla fine cosa prenderà mai Mirabelli? Non credo i suoi 200mila euro l'anno più o meno spostino il nostro bilancio..


----------



## milanhearts (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.
> 
> Anche secondo Di Marzio Mirabelli è stato appena sollevato dall'incarico di DS.
> 
> *Sportitalia: incontro cordiale Scaroni - Mirabelli. Il presidente rossonero ha consegnato all'ex DS la lettera di esonero. Mirabelli, per via del contratto firmato in precedenza, resterà legato al Milan ancora per i prossimi due anni.*



Adios Mira, insegna alle altre squadre a prendere quattro difensori (non discuto il valore dei singoli, dal discreto al buono, ma proprio il numero e dunque l'esborso complessivo, visto che era dai tempi di Ibra-Pato-Robinho-Seedorf che non abbiamo un reparto di rifinitori-attaccanti completo) + un portiere (ok, necessario) e Borini con OBBLIGO di riscatto (non si poteva prendere in prestito con diritto qualcun'altro con più qualità?) e poi essere costretti a prendere davanti Kalinic.
Ciao


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordissimo con questa analisi.... come tutti i DS , ha fatto errori e cose buone.
> L'anno scorso ha fatto quello che tutti avevamo chiesto ... via tutti tranne donnarumma, suso ,bonaventura e i giovani.
> 
> Ha fatto buoni acquisti : chala, conti, kessie
> ...



Tu fai un discorso economico che può anche starci e che rispetto perché ben argomentato, sebbene, sempre a mio modesto parere, sia meno roseo di quello che hai descritto.

Io ho fatto soprattutto un discorso tecnico e qui emergono gli scempi fatti da Mirabelli: oltre 200 milioni per fare un punto in più, centrocampo, attacco e difesa (se va via Bonucci) da rifondare o da sistemare, a parte qualche partita di Chala, Bonucci e Kessie a trainare la carretta son stati Suso, Bonaventura, Romagnoli e Cutrone (che Mirabelli voleva dare al Crotone...), Rodriguez insufficiente, tanti soldi spesi e poi ci siamo ritrovati ad avere Borini come unica alternativa, poi Reina, Strinic e Halilovic acquisti che non spostano nulla... E mi fermo qua per non infierire.

Io ho criticato sin dall'anno scorso e ci sono post che lo dimostrano: prendere il bidone Kalinic e non prendere l'esterno d'attacco francamente sono errori da dilettante che un DS non dovrebbe commettere e l'abbiamo pagata cara questa cosa, nemmeno il più scarso giocatore di Football manager farebbe una simile fesseria.

Bertolacci e Bacca sono purtroppo ancora nostri e toccherà al successore risolvere questa situazione. 

Alla fin fine l'unica operazione decente è stata la cessione di Niang, Kucka invece non l'avrei ceduto perché ci avrebbe fatto comodo.


----------



## Djici (24 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo già a 3 cause per Elliott...quella del cinese, fassone e la probabile di mirabelli ahahah
> CATERPILLAR


Perché dovrebbe dare causa? Ha perso il lavoro ma continuerà ad essere pagato.
Cosa vuole di più?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Luglio 2018)

Ma hanno spiegato a Scaroni che anche la Juve di Marotta © è arrivata settima al primo anno?

Sì? No? Poco importa, GODO 

Ciao max, grazie di nulla.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tu fai un discorso economico che può anche starci e che rispetto perché ben argomentato, sebbene, sempre a mio modesto parere, sia meno roseo di quello che hai descritto.
> 
> Io ho fatto soprattutto un discorso tecnico e qui emergono gli scempi fatti da Mirabelli: oltre 200 milioni per fare un punto in più, centrocampo, attacco e difesa (se va via Bonucci) da rifondare o da sistemare, a parte qualche partita di Chala, Bonucci e Kessie a *trainare la carretta son stati Suso, Bonaventura, Romagnoli e Cutrone* (che Mirabelli voleva dare al Crotone...), Rodriguez insufficiente, tanti soldi spesi e poi ci siamo ritrovati ad avere Borini come unica alternativa, poi Reina, Strinic e Halilovic acquisti che non spostano nulla... E mi fermo qua per non infierire.
> 
> ...



La sostanza sta tutta qui, molti dimenticano che basta vedere chi sono stati i migliori dell'ultima stagione per capire tutto...e sono tutti della vecchia gestione tranne Kessié. Anche Bonucci, diciamolo, è stato nel complesso deludente e ha mostrato in modo amplificato gli stessi difetti che si vedevano già alla Juve, ma "coperti" dai compagni. Ovviamente lì lo rivogliono perché sanno che in quel contesto può tutto sommato funzionare. Calhanoglu si è "ripreso" solo nella seconda parte, ma non ha mica fatto le cose mirabolanti che alcuni dicono, ha fatto alcune buone partite il più delle volte contro avversari mediocri o modesti. Ha la scusante di aver giocato fuori ruolo ma questa è una ulteriore aggravante per il ds che ha preso un giocatore fuori contesto per il modulo di gioco. Insomma, se c'è una base, deriva al 90% dalla gestione precedente, per quanto scellerata anche quella. 

Dal punto di vista economico non si può dire nulla, sono tutte ipotesi, dipenderà da chi e come sarà venduto, ma grossi guadagni mi sembrano molto difficili. Le cessioni di Niang e De Sciglio sono state decenti ma giocatori giovani a cifre contenute come quelle, fra i 10 e i 15, te li comprano subito, una roba che poteva fare chiunque. 

Infine io ricordo molti addetti ai lavori, tipo Sheva, Boban, Van Basten e Gullit, o Costacurta esprimere molti dubbi già in fieri su quel modo di fare mercato, quasi compulsivo con acquisti che davano l'impressione di essere a casaccio e senza nessuno che spostasse davvero gli equilibri. Ma furono etichettati come vedove. Quanto a noi "sprovveduti", ricordo che dopo gli entusiasmi iniziali, più di qualcuno di noi, prima di fine agosto, fece notare quanto la rosa fosse incompleta per il 4-3-3. La domanda fu anche posta nel famoso Apacf show, con risposta che si sarebbe intervenuti di sicuro a gennaio. Poi cosa è successo e con quale "scusa" lo sappiamo tutti. 

Tralascio il suo comportamento con gli allenatori, i suoi atteggiamenti distruttivi con i procuratori (a parte con quelli amici suoi, vero schiena dritta?) e il lato comunicativo per non infierire.

Insomma, qualsiasi tentativo si faccia per salvare almeno in parte il lavoro di Mirabelli risulta vano se si usa un attimo la logica.


----------



## Butcher (24 Luglio 2018)

Finalmente via questo tizio che col Milan non ha niente a che vedere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Luglio 2018)

Ci ha comunque portato Hakan Kessié e Conti, messo spalle al muro Raiola. Peccato per gli altri flop, ma non avrò un ricordo negativo


----------



## Milanista (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.
> 
> Anche secondo Di Marzio Mirabelli è stato appena sollevato dall'incarico di DS.
> 
> *Sportitalia: incontro cordiale Scaroni - Mirabelli. Il presidente rossonero ha consegnato all'ex DS la lettera di esonero. Mirabelli, per via del contratto firmato in precedenza, resterà legato al Milan ancora per i prossimi due anni.*





Sei stato poco, ma non poco abbastanza purtroppo.

Addio


----------



## Igniorante (24 Luglio 2018)

Reputo quello dell'anno scorso comunque un buon mercato, ma Silva e Kalinic sono stati due flop clamorosi.
Per quanto son costati, è normale che cada la testa di chi li ha scelti.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.it. Massimiliano Mirabelli è stato licenziato dal Milan. Il tecnico non ha trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita.
> 
> Anche secondo Di Marzio Mirabelli è stato appena sollevato dall'incarico di DS.
> 
> *Sportitalia: incontro cordiale Scaroni - Mirabelli. Il presidente rossonero ha consegnato all'ex DS la lettera di esonero. Mirabelli, per via del contratto firmato in precedenza, resterà legato al Milan ancora per i prossimi due anni.*


Attendevo con ansia questo giorno! Mi piace infinitamente queste modo di procedere


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La sostanza sta tutta qui, molti dimenticano che basta vedere chi sono stati i migliori dell'ultima stagione per capire tutto...e sono tutti della vecchia gestione tranne Kessié. Anche Bonucci, diciamolo, è stato nel complesso deludente e ha mostrato in modo amplificato gli stessi difetti che si vedevano già alla Juve, ma "coperti" dai compagni. Ovviamente lì lo rivogliono perché sanno che in quel contesto può tutto sommato funzionare. Calhanoglu si è "ripreso" solo nella seconda parte, ma non ha mica fatto le cose mirabolanti che alcuni dicono, ha fatto alcune buone partite il più delle volte contro avversari mediocri o modesti. Ha la scusante di aver giocato fuori ruolo ma questa è una ulteriore aggravante per il ds che ha preso un giocatore fuori contesto per il modulo di gioco. Insomma, se c'è una base, deriva al 90% dalla gestione precedente, per quanto scellerata anche quella.
> 
> Dal punto di vista economico non si può dire nulla, sono tutte ipotesi, dipenderà da chi e come sarà venduto, ma grossi guadagni mi sembrano molto difficili. Le cessioni di Niang e De Sciglio sono state decenti ma giocatori giovani a cifre contenute come quelle, fra i 10 e i 15, te li comprano subito, una roba che poteva fare chiunque.
> 
> ...




Per tacere del rinnovo scellerato al parafulmine Gattuso, lì è stata la vera meschinità del cafone interista: per pararsi il culo non ha esitato a rinnovare per 3 anni il contratto a Gattuso che aveva come unica qualità quella di prestarsi a fare da scudo alle scempiaggini dei due interisti.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Luglio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordissimo con questa analisi.... come tutti i DS , ha fatto errori e cose buone.
> L'anno scorso ha fatto quello che tutti avevamo chiesto ... via tutti tranne donnarumma, suso ,bonaventura e i giovani.
> 
> Ha fatto buoni acquisti : chala, conti, kessie
> ...



Concordo in tutto, d'agosto scorso tutti a festeggiare, ora quasi tutti a sputare nel piatto dove hanno mangiato...
Davvero ingiusto.
Non sarà stato un fenomeno ma adesso abbiamo una squadra con 11 giocatori veri (con cutrone in attacco), anziché una accozzaglia di fenomeni da baraccone arrivati in prestito durante l'ultimo giorno di mercato.
O vi devo ricordare che pasalic e delofeu erano in prestito?
O devo ricordarvi che l'anno precentente con metà dei soldi spesi da Mirabelli... qualcuno ci ha portato Bacca e Bertolacci???


----------



## Goro (24 Luglio 2018)

"L'Arsenal? Mi dispiace per loro"

"Dimenticatevi il Milan delle sette Champions"

"Non si muove foglia che Rino non voglia"

"L'operazione Reina è stata geniale"

Il giocatore che avrebbe fatto cadere San Siro chissà dove l'avrà pescata Pellegatti... Ecc.

Addio chiaccherone arrogante e narcisista


----------



## sunburn (24 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il contratto ce l'ha sempre. Visto che non è stato trovato l'accordo sulla buonuscita devi comunque continuare a pagarlo. Speriamo trovi presto una squadra.


Credo che verrà licenziato e poi toccherà a lui impugnare il licenziamento. È un normale dipendente non un allenatore o un calciatore(per i quali valgono regole diverse).


----------

